# Chicken Jerkey Recall link!



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

*Chicken Jerky Recall list!*

List of dog Jerky Treats from China Recalls, Pet Food Recalls | Global Animal
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks you!!!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Animal Parents Against Pet Treats Made In China, Facebook, and, DogAdvisor.com are both great sights which will keep you informed on all recalls and ingredients to stay away from. I also love The Whole Dog Journal.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you for sharing this with everyone.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I merged your two threads since they are the same, so the replies would all be in the same location.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you Carolina Mom! I'm still learning my way around the block. We have to stay aware now more than ever. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Updated link. More foods affected. Sweet potatoe..
http://pawcurious.com/2013/10/three-things-to-know-about-the-jerky/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

*Recall*

Jerky recall


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

PLEASE SIGN THIS PETITION FOR FDA TO LABEL ALL INGREDIENTS AND ORIGIN IN PET FOOD AND TREATS SO WE CAN SEE THEM.
http://www.change.org/petitions/fda-post-consumer-warnings-where-we-can-see-them

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

If it's a food product from China for dogs or humans I won't buy it! You'd be surprised how much of our food is from there..ewwww!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Dont feed jerky until you read this.
http://www.dogster.com/lifestyle/dog-health-food-treats-jerky-killing-dogs-ask-a-vet

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Trevor K (Feb 3, 2014)

*UPDATE: May 20, 2014*

*UPDATE: May 20, 2014*
This is a newly published (May 19, 2014) article by The Huffington Post regarding jerky treats.

*Toxic Jerky Treats Responsible For More Than 1,000 Dog Deaths, FDA Says (May 19, 2014)*
Toxic Jerky Treats Responsible For More Than 1,000 Dog Deaths, FDA Says

It states, "The U.S. Food and Drug Administration recently issued another warning about toxic jerky treats, and it seems the poisonous pet snacks are still a problem."

*FDA Provides Latest Information on Jerky Pet Treat Investigation (May 16, 2014)*
FDA Provides Latest Information on Jerky Pet Treat Investigation


The U.S. Food and Drug Administration is providing an update on its ongoing investigation into pet illnesses and deaths in animals that ate jerky pet treats. This update includes the latest information about complaints of illnesses, FDA’s collaboration with the CDC on a new case control study, and new findings revealed through the agency’s testing. Unfortunately, FDA has still not been able to identify a specific cause for the reported illnesses or deaths.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*PETCO Removes all Dog and Cat Treats made in China*

Petco Removing All Dog, Cat Treats Made in China

Petco Removing All Dog, Cat Treats Made in China
Removing Chinese-made treats "is in the best interest of the pets we all love and, ultimately, for our business,” Petco reports.
By Ken Niedziela
Veterinary Practice News

Posted: Tuesday, May 20, 2014, 4:10 p.m. EDT





Petco will stop selling Chinese-made dog and cat treats by year’s end in reaction to an ongoing investigation of pet illnesses possibly linked to tainted jerky.

The San Diego-based chain today became the first national pet specialty retailer to ban Chinese-made treats from its shelves. The action came days after the U.S. Food and Drug Administration reported that more than 5,600 dogs and 24 cats had became ill over the past seven years after eating jerky treats. More than 1,000 dogs died.

No proof has been found to conclusively link jerky to the pet illnesses. Most of the jerky was produced in China.

Chinese-made dog and cat treats will disappear from Petco’s 1,300 stores, its website and Unleashed by Petco locations over the coming months.

"We know some pet parents are wary of dog and cat treats made in China, especially chicken jerky products, and we’ve heard their concerns,” Petco CEO Jim Myers said.

"Very simply, we feel this decision is in the best interest of the pets we all love and, ultimately, for our business,” he added.

The FDA investigation and the agency’s latest update spurred Petco to act.

"We’ve been following the FDA warnings and related customer concerns closely, and we’ve been actively reducing our China-made assortment and expanding our American-made offerings for several years now,” Myers said. "We know the FDA hasn’t yet identified a direct cause for the reported illnesses, but we decided the uncertainty of the situation outweighs the lack of actual proof.

"It has taken some time and careful thought to get to this point, but we’re proud to make the change and we believe our customers will be pleased with it as well.”

Among the brands Petco is touting as alternatives to Chinese-made treats are selections from U.S. companies such as American Jerky, Blue Buffalo, Canidae, Dogswell, Merrick, Nature’s Variety and Zuke’s as well as treats and chews from New Zealand, Australia and South America.

The American Veterinary Medical Association did not comment on Petco’s move but released a statement recommending that pet treats be consumed in moderation.

"If people choose to feed their pets commercial pet treats, the AVMA recommends they feed them only in small quantities and only on occasion,” the organization stated. "If they think their pets have become ill from eating treats, they should see their veterinarian immediately and save the treats for possible reporting and testing by the FDA.”

The American Pet Products Association, a Greenwich, Conn., trade group representing more than 1,000 manufacturers and importers, has been assisting federal investigators.

"APPA has been following this issue for some time, and we share the consumers’ frustration with the lack of progress in determining the cause of these incidents,” President and CEO Bob Vetere said. "APPA members have worked with the FDA seeking why some pets get ill from these products. Our members have met with FDA’s representatives, [and] manufacturers have tested their products and have been unable to determine a cause of the illness associated with a small amount of these products.

"There may be no single cause for these incidents, but rather a combination of circumstances that are yet to be determined,” Vetere added.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*PetSmart pulls Treats made in China*

PetSmart to stop selling pet treats made in China | www.ajc.com


HOME > AP > TOP NEWS
Updated: 8:13 a.m. Wednesday, May 21, 2014 | Posted: 8:13 a.m. Wednesday, May 21, 2014
PetSmart to stop selling pet treats made in China
0 0 0 New

By JOSEPH PISANI
The Associated Press
NEW YORK — PetSmart is the latest major pet food retailer to say it will stop selling dog and cat treats made in China because of continuing fears of their safety.
A spokeswoman at PetSmart says it plans to have the treats off all its store shelves by March 2015.
Investigators at the U.S. Food and Drug Administration haven't been able to prove that treats made in China are making pets sick. But since 2007, it has received more than 4,800 complaints of pet illnesses and more than 1,000 reports of dog deaths after eating Chinese-made chicken, duck or sweet potato jerky treats.
Rival Petco announced on Tuesday that it would remove all its China-made treats at its 1,300 stores by the end of this year.
Phoenix-based PetSmart Inc. also runs about 1,300 stores.
Copyright The Associated Press


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Great. Last time I was at petsmart and Petco, I saw way too many jerkey treats, rawhide, pig ears and bully sticks all made in China, yuck. 

The Today show had an interview with a "Nancy" who was talking about her Yorkie "Zoey" dying because of the chicken jerky. I wonder if that was someone related to our GRF member who has gone missing for a while now?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am very pleased with the stores removing them, but wish it would be immediate and not a phase out. To be honest though, I prefer them to only stock items both SOURCED and made in the USA or Canada. If the raw materials in these treats are sourced in China, but shipped to the US for manufacture, you still run the risk of contamination. I understand FDA rules now permit this so it is a concern. The FDA isn't a well run agency, however, it is better than almost nothing being inspected from China. I also read that the pet stores might get treats from other friendly countries, which might be India. IMO, that could be an issue unless strict inspection standards are implemented. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Totally agree, Anne. 
I guess they want to sell their stock before stopping selling that stuff? That would be my guess.
Geez, buying from India is just as bad in my opinion. Any pet food products from Third World Countries are way below our standards here in the US.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

This 1940's mentality is not only disgraceful but really implodes the diversity on this forum.

Petco is doing this move purely from a profit model. These treats aren't moving at all. Petco has had them out front in the sale bins and gaylords and they just don't move. They take up valuable shelf space as well.

Anybody wonder what happens to all these treats once removed? How are they disposed? Since *China owns the majority of our national debt *I doubt any restitution will be forthcoming. So where they going? 
The feed supply I use removed these treats almost 4 yrs. ago. They contracted a HAZMAT company for their disposal. Doubt Petco will follow suit.


----------

